# Can someone help me understand DAK!



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I am a huge sig fan and own a p250. I am now looking to buy a new one but i would love for someone to explain what a "DAK" trigger is.

Thanks so much.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

From Wikipedia:



> SIG recently released an improved version of the double-action only (DAO) pistols; this version is called the DAK (for Double Action Kellerman, after the designer of the system). The DAK capability is available in 226, 229 and 239 models. When firing the pistol the first trigger pull is only 6.5 lbf (compared to 10 pounds for the standard DAO). After the pistol fires and the trigger is released forward the trigger has an intermediate reset point that is approximately halfway to the trigger at rest position. The trigger pull from this intermediate reset point is 8.5 lbf. If the trigger is released all the way forward, this will engage the primary trigger reset and have a trigger pull of 6.5 lbf. To engage the intermediate reset, the trigger must be held to the rear while the slide is cycled, either manually or by the recoil of a round being fired. The United States Coast Guard has adopted this firearm as its PDW (Personal Defense Weapon), replacing the older M9 pistol.[5]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIG_P226#DAK_Version

Google is your friend.:smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

huh!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That really sounds stupid!
You get into a save-your-life fire fight, and while you're scrambling to stay alive, you've got to remember how to reset your pistol's trigger for either accurate shooting or "safe-action-pull"? :smt078

I was thinking that the DAK trigger was named after the *D*_eutsche_ *A*_frika_ *K*_orps_, because its operation reminded the shooter of a pistol clogged with gritty sand. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think I'd like ie either. But I thought the LDA para was silly too. Then I tried it. I now love the LDA and can't wait to get one. I've not tried the DAK trigger but am going to reserve my opinion till I get a chance to shoot it.

Does sound funky though


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

New to Sig and I don't understand the trigger reset at all. The guy at the store was showing me at what point it resets. After he got through explaining, I said to myself "huh?"

In all my years of handling firearms, this is absolutely the first time I even heard the term in explaining the function of a handgun. Is Sig the only one that has reset?

That said, can someone explain what "reset" is and it's function.

Thanks.


----------



## garda77 (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, that's completely pointless, its nothing but a gimmick. Why would you even want that?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> In all my years of handling firearms, this is absolutely the first time I even heard the term in explaining the function of a handgun. Is Sig the only one that has reset?
> 
> That said, can someone explain what "reset" is and it's function.


Okay, I'll take a stab at this. I am far from being as experienced as some others on this forum, so I hope they correct me if I'm wrong.

Trigger reset is the point at which after firing the gun, while slowly returning the trigger towards its "at rest" positions, you will usually hear a click. This click occurs before the "at rest" position, and it indicates that the internals have re-engaged, and the gun is ready to be fired again.

This is often something you will hear about in comparisons between different firearms. For example, I recently purchased a Glock (to go with an XD I have). One of my complaints is that the trigger reset on the XD is _much_ longer than that on the Glock. This means, I have to move the trigger much farther forward after firing, before the trigger can be pulled back and the gun fired again (in comparison to the Glock). You do not want to return the trigger to its "at rest" position after every shot, you want to learn where the reset point is in the trigger and you will greatly improve your shooting (especially at speed, but that comes in time). Have you taken any handgun courses?

I hope this makes sense, and I'm sure someone has a better way of explaining it. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Well that makes sense*



BeefyBeefo said:


> Okay, I'll take a stab at this. I am far from being as experienced as some others on this forum, so I hope they correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Trigger reset is the point at which after firing the gun, while slowly returning the trigger towards its "at rest" positions, you will usually hear a click. This click occurs before the "at rest" position, and it indicates that the internals have re-engaged, and the gun is ready to be fired again.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

Thanks for that explanation. I guess I knew that along, just never really realized there was an actual term for it. As for gun courses, recently no, however, spent 24 years in the infantry. Does that make me an expert, absolutely not. I have however probably forgotten more about guns than most people ever learn. (not meant in a sarcastic way) I'm an old dog that learns a new trick almost every day!

I am pounding my head trying to remember what we referred to as trigger reset. If I remember, I'll call you about 3a.m.!!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Thanks for that explanation. I guess I knew that along, just never really realized there was an actual term for it. As for gun courses, recently no, however, spent 24 years in the infantry. Does that make me an expert, absolutely not. I have however probably forgotten more about guns than most people ever learn. (not meant in a sarcastic way) I'm an old dog that learns a new trick almost every day!
> 
> I am pounding my head trying to remember what we referred to as trigger reset. If I remember, I'll call you about 3a.m.!!!!!!:mrgreen:


I'm just glad it made sense. :anim_lol:

I was just curious about the classes. It sounds like you already knew what it was, just haven't heard it called that. :smt023

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a DAK trigger on my sig 220. It is great! and not complicated at all. When you rack the slide to chamber a round it takes about a pound off of the total tigger pull weight - think light DA only. If for some reason you have a bad primer and you pull the trigger again/without the slide being worked then the trigger pull and primer hit will be about a pound harder. Otherwise you can shoot all day with a light da only trigger.

I highly recommend this system, and if my memory is correct the Department of Homeland Defense specified that they wanted DAK triggers on their sigs.

Stephen Camp did, as usual, a great review of the DAK Sig 220. It is well worth reading.

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/range report on P220 DAK.htm


----------



## BDS04F (Oct 1, 2008)

I asked this very same question at the shop. He basically told me that there was no good reason for it. He said that it was made for Law Enforcement to make it as hard as possible to pull the trigger accidentally. He also said that if I were to go with the DAK that I would have a difficult time trying to sell it if I tried to. He also tried to show me the reset points, but I don't think he was doing it right as the trigger went back to the rest position, and I understood that there was an intermediate point.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Save-your-life mechanisms should be, I believe, as simple and as unbreakable as possible, and made up of as few parts as possible too.
The 1911, the Glock, the AMT Backup, and even the Kel-Tec pistols all fit these criteria, for example. There are others.
The SIG DAK and the LDA systems seem to me to be the direct opposite of the few-parts-and-simple criterion. Further, there seems to be more a perceived than a real need for this "improvement." As someone once said, it's a solution looking for a problem.
The pistol user has quite enough to learn as it is, on his road to practical defensive-shooting adequacy. Why add a gimmicky complication?


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

So would you say that DAK is like my HK with a LEM trigger? And does my P250 compare to DAK at all? I totally understand the reset issue.

Thanks.


----------



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

First time I shot DAK, I noticed consistency. The extra pound is only perceptible if you're looking for it. It feels like shooting a solid SA, not matter what stage of fire you're in. Certainly gave me the warm fuzzies.

After owning one for a while, I'm now a firm believer in the "system". Knowing there are a couple extra internals does not bother me in the least, as long as I remain comfortable with performance at the range. That said, the Short Reset Trigger is begging my name. Those DAK triggers are LONNNG. Practice gets your mind off it, but the first time you shoot your buddies Glock or whatnot, you'll notice it again.

Just trying to offer an minimally biased owners perspective. The only real way to judge if you'll benefit from DAK is to shoot one along side a DA/SA, or even DAO. Keep in mind the points of each system and put a box through each one. That should help you make up your mind.

Good luck with the purchase, get what you can shoot! :mrgreen:


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I fired my P239 for the first time yesterday. I did realize a big difference between the first shot and subsequence shots. Sweet!

I also love the decocking lever. First Sig I have ever owned and I'm loving it!


----------

